# Digital Camera....10 to 12 K



## h_kunte (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all...

I am looking out for a digital camera with the following features:

1. Decent resolution: Atleast 3.2 Mpixels & above
2. Decent Zoom: Atleast 4X optical....The rest can be digital
3. SD/MMC memory compatible.
4. Karl Zeiss lens..I wonder if I can get a cam with it for the range which I seek.
5. Li-ion battery....I know I am asking for too much!
6. Brands: Seriously guys, I am looking for "better known" brands....I am NOT looking for the ubiquitious "Yakashiko" or the "Chokijama" types cameras...Rather will stick to Sony, HP, Canon, Panasonic, Samsung, Kodak, Nikon(wonder if they makes cams fitting in my budget)


Looking for replies...Thanx a lot in advance...

HK


----------



## robin345 (Jun 5, 2006)

You can`t get a Good camera for Rs 12000 with 4x optical Zoom in India.

Right now Cost of W5 is abt Rs 10,500


----------



## h_kunte (Jun 5, 2006)

Cost of W5 is abt Rs 10,500....

Whats the brand of W5???? And other technical details??


----------



## hellomotto (Jun 5, 2006)

hey as u want Karl Zeiss  lens  then u have only 1 choice of brand 
. SONY .
   because  canon nikon kodak  dont use carl  Zeiss  lens .


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 5, 2006)

Canon A400 is very good. 3.2 MP


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jun 5, 2006)

u can get a good camera for ur budget....but i am doubtful about 4x optical zoom..but that can be overlooked if u have a high-resolution camers.
i suggest u go for sony p200. it has 7.1 mp res.
it dosent sopport sd card,but sonys memory stick. it will cost around 12k


----------



## robin345 (Jun 5, 2006)

h_kunte said:
			
		

> Cost of W5 is abt Rs 10,500....
> 
> Whats the brand of W5???? And other technical details??



Full name is DSC-W5 (5 MegaPixel & 3x Optical Zoom)[Brand=Sony ]
W5 is nice & cheap camera but it`s  an old model .
You can see review of DSC-W5 -->
*www.dcresource.com/reviews/sony/dsc_w50-review/index.shtml
*www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dscw5.asp
And if you are really looking for a good camera then go for canon.
see canon India site --> *www.canon.co.in/productdisplay.asp?cat_id=33
Prices of CANON cameras--> *site-in.canon-asia.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=prod_comp&prod_type=digitalcamera-price
For Sony cameras -->www.sonyindia.co.in


----------



## h_kunte (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanx a lot Robin....I read about the W5..Looks like a decent buy..Has everything that I asked for...Carl Zeiss, reso, zoom....

But still, that thingy being outdated, AND Canon presenting better options, I might as well go in for the Canon powershot A430....



			
				sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> i suggest u go for sony p200. it has 7.1 mp res.
> it dosent sopport sd card,but sonys memory stick. it will cost around 12k



P200 for 12 k????????


----------



## cyrux (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes thats true . Even an olympus 7.1MP camera with 3x was costing around the same figure. Dont remember the exact model no.

YOu can also have a look at cannon's powershot series.


----------

